# Ecobonus for windows



## Maxiflanker (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi everybody.
I wonder if anyone can give some advice on the Ialian ecobonus for windows. We have a house in southern Italy. and all the windows were replaced on the main property soon after purchase but we have a small annexe that did not get done at the time owing to lack of funds.
I am an Italian passport holder but we do not reside in Italy. Put simply. would we be able to get this 50 per cent relief on the purchase of those windows? 
Thanks.

Max


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Talk to the dealer/installer. They seem to be taking the discount and using it to lower your actual payment.

The issue I'd check is if it requires you to be filing an Italian tax form. 





__





Aree tematiche - Superbonus 110% - Superbonus 110% - Agenzia delle Entrate


Superbonus 110%




www.agenziaentrate.gov.it







> La *detrazione* è riconosciuta nella misura del *110%*, da ripartire tra gli aventi diritto in* 5 quote annuali* di pari importo e per le spese sostenute nel 2022 in 4 quote annuali di pari importo,_* entro i limiti di capienza dell’imposta annua derivante dalla dichiarazione dei redditi.*_


That's the problem. If you aren't paying income tax I don't see it applying to you.


----------



## Maxiflanker (Mar 21, 2021)

Thank you 
It makes sense that I would only gain if I paid tax in Italy which I do not.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

There used to be a different option. You paid a lower vat instead of taking the tax reduction. For people in low tax brackets it worked better.


----------

